# Refractive lens exchange



## aleach (Jul 29, 2009)

What code what you use for a refractive lens exchange w/ restore lens? 
The insurance is Medicare.  


Thanks, 
April


----------



## ashley101 (May 30, 2019)

aleach said:


> What code what you use for a refractive lens exchange w/ restore lens?
> The insurance is Medicare.
> 
> 
> ...




What is the cpt code for this


----------

